
“yarn is dead, long live npm” - nchase
https://twitter.com/sebmck/status/1300655408688709633
======
flak48
The author of the tweet seems to be one of the original members of the yarn
team at FB.

And a reply by the person (current/erstwhile maintainer) that they seem to be
attacking in their tweets:

[https://mobile.twitter.com/arcanis/status/130071210391814144...](https://mobile.twitter.com/arcanis/status/1300712103918141440)

No idea what the actual issue is behind all this Twitter drama

------
matt-attack
Did something happen?

~~~
kinow
Couldn't find anything in that Twitter thread. Last time I used NPM (some
months ago, less than 1 year) it was slower and a few times it would change
the lock file when used by different co-workers re-running `npm install`.
Happy so far with yarn, building faster, and deterministic (as far as we can
tell, no more issues after pull requests that update deps)

